# Winter weeds



## mills4090 (Nov 22, 2021)

The weeds that came Up in my new fescue this winter seem to have really taken off in the past couple of weeks with the weather warming. I've got the same weeds in the Bermuda in my front yard as well, and posted in the war season grasses for it as I'm not sure if it should be treated differently. 
My plan is right now to put down a pre-e in the next few weeks, but I wanted to see if anyone could help identify this grassey weed and possibly a solution for it as well?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm thinking it may be rye grass. I'd pull some of the clumps you have in the Bermuda and get some up close pictures to help with identification.


----------



## mills4090 (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks Wiley, unfortunately I just cut it but I pulled these from just off the edge of it in the flower beds. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

With the purple ish base in the last picture I'm thinking it's annual rye.


----------

